# هل تعرف فوائد المشى الرياضي؟



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

​ 

*قبل أن تبدأ ببرنامج المشي، يتطلب منك أن تعرف فوائد برنامج المشي وتوقعاتك بالنسبة للصحة العامة واللياقة البدنية والنواحي النفسية الأخرى. مزاولة برنامج المشي الرياضي بانتظام يساعد في تحسين عوامل بدنية وصحية كثيرة والتي بالتأكيد تمنع الإصابة بأمراض العصر.. *​ 


*أولاً /*
*تقليل دهون الجسم :**كثير منا يعتقد بأننا نتجاوز الوزن الطبيعي للجسم بكثير، ولكن هذه ليست ذو أهمية إذا ما عرفنا بأن المشكلة الكبرى هي زيادة نسبة الدهون في أجسامنا والتي لا تظهر علي أشكال أجسامنا، وهذه لها علاقة كبيرة مع بعض أمراض القلب والسكري وضغط الدم المرتفع وارتفاع مستوى الكولسترول في الدم والسرطان وآلام المفاصل والروماتيزم وغيرها من الأمراض. والمشي الرياضي يساعد في تقليل نسبة الدهون في الجسم، وبخطوات بسيطة جداً يمكن الجسم أن يحرق تقريباً ( 60 ) سعر حراري لكل ميل مقارنة باحتراق السعرات الحرارية في الحالة الطبيعية للجسم، ولكن إذا ما زاد الإنسان سرعته وخطوته بمعدل ( 2.5 ) ميل في (30 ) دقيقة فإن الجسم سوف يحرق (200 ) سعر حراري.*​ 



*ثانياً / *
*خفض معدل نبض القلب أثناء الراحة :**يُعتبر معدل نبض القلب أثناء الراحة في الدقيقة ( عدد ضربات القلب ) المؤشر لصحة ودقة عمل القلب، حيث كلما حصل الإنسان على لياقة أثناء مزاولة برنامج المشي الرياضي كلما تحسن عمل القلب في دفع كمية أكبر من الدم بأقل عدد من ضربات للقلب. *​ 



*ثالثاً / *
*خفض مستوي الكولسترول في الدم :*​ 


*ارتفاع مستوى الكولسترول في الدم يسبب الإصابة بمرض التصلب أو الانسداد الشرياني والكولسترول مادة دهنية تترسب علي الجدار الداخلي للشرايين ولأوعية الدموية وخاصة الشريان التاجي الذين يغذي القلب مما يسبب بعد مرور الزمن ضيق الشريان بالتصلب ووصول كميات قليلة من الدم إلي القلب، وفي حالات متقدمة للإصابة يؤدي إلى انقطاع تدفق الدم نهائياً إلى القلب مما بسبب السكتة القلبية. *​ 


*وعند مزاولة برنامج المشي الرياضي وبإتباع نظام غذائي خال من الدهون والكولسترول يضمن الإنسان خفض عوامل الخطورة للإصابة بأمراض القلب وذلك بخفض مستوي الكولسترول الكلي وكذلك مستوى الكولسترول الضار الذي يكون مسئولاً عن انسداد الشريان والأوعية الدموية بالإضافة إلى ذلك يعمل المشي الرياضي على زيادة مستوي الكولسترول المفيد.. *​ 



*رابعاً / *
*خفض ضغط الدم :*​ 


*ارتفاع ضغط الدم من العوامل الرئيسية للإصابة بأمراض القلب وكذلك السكتة الدماغية المفاجئة ويؤكد العلماء والخبراء بأن مزاولة المشي الرياضي بانتظام يساعد الإنسان على خفض ضغط الدم في الأوعية الدموية والشرايين وكذلك يقلل من حاجة الإنسان المصاب بارتفاع ضغط الدم من استخدام الأدوية والعقاقير التي تساعد في خفض معدلات ضغط الدم. *​ 



*خامساً / *
*التمثيل الغذائي :*​ 


*التمثيل الغذائي عبارة عن معدل احتراق السعرات الحرارية المخزونة في الجسم والتي تأتي من تناول الأغذية اليومية، ويؤكد العلماء والخبراء بأن كلما تميز الإنسان بالسمنة وزيادة الوزن كلما واحة الصعوبات في إنقاص الوزن وذلك لوجود الأنسجة الدهنية والتي تتميز بقلة نشاطها خلال التمثيل الغذائي حيث كلما ما زادت معدلات الدهون في العضلات كلما كان معدل التمثيل الغذائي في الجسم بطيئاً. وعند إتباع برنامج المشي الرياضي يحصل الإنسان علي معدلات التمثيل الغذائي أكثر وأكثر من الإنسان العادي الذي لا يزاول المشي الرياضي وحتى بعد ساعتين من أداء برنامج المشي *​ 

*وذلك بحرق السعرات الحرارية المخزونة في الجسم.. *​ 



*سادساً / *
*كثافة وصلابة العظام :*​ 


*كلما كبر وتقدم العمر بالإنسان كلما قلت قدرة العظام لدية من امتصاص الكالسيوم وقل بناء العظام وتعرض للإصابات. يؤكد العلماء بأن (25٪ ) من العالم يعانون من مرض التهاب العظام ويسمي ( تحجر العظام ) مما يؤدي إلى كسور خطيرة جداً وخاصة مع كبار السن وكذلك ينادي بعض العلماء بتناول الكالسيوم إضافة علي المواد الغذائية للحصول علي صلابة العظام إلا أن معظم العلماء يعتقدون ويؤكدون بأن هذا لا يأتي ألا عن طريق مزاولة المشي الرياضي الذي يحصل الإنسان علي كثافة وصلابة العظام ووقاية العظام من أمراض وضعف عند الكبر. *​ 



*الفوائد البدنية للمشي *​ 


*بالإضافة إلى الفوائد الصحية لمزاولة المشي الرياضي يعمل المشي الرياضي علي تحسين عناصر اللياقة البدنية لدي الإنسان مما يشعر بأنه الأفضل والأحسن.. *​ 



*· *
*زيادة القوة العضلية :** الأنشطة البدنية مثل المشي الرياضي تعمل علي زيادة قدرة العضلات علي بناء الألياف العضلية وتحد من تعرضها للإصابة ومن خلال بناء الألياف العضلية فأنها تبقي أكثر صلابة وسمك في مساعدة العضلات للوقاية من الإصابات وتعمل علي أداء الأعمال اليومية بسهولة أكثر. *​ 



*· *
*النغمة العضلية :** مزاولة المشي الرياضي تعمل علي تقوية العضلات الضعيفة وكذلك المترهلة في أداء وظائفها بأحسن صورة، ومن خلال العضلات يعمل القلب والدورة الدموية وتساعد علي دخول الهواء في الرئتين ومرور الغذاء من الجهاز الهضمي، والنغمة العضلية تساعد في أداء جميع أجهزة الجسم الحيوية في أداء وظائفها بدقة وكفاءة. *​ 



*· *
*زيادة المرونة :** السن وقلة الحركة من العوامل التي تؤدي بالعضلات والأوتار والأربطة المحيطة بالعضلات والمفاصل إلى الإصابات والأمراض وجعلها متصلبة وعدم قدرتها علي أداء أقصي مدي حركي تشريحي، والأنشطة الرياضية كبرنامج المشي الرياضي تعمل على تقوية العضلات والأربطة المحيطة بالمفاصل وتساعدها باستمرار علي أداء أقصي مدى حركي وتشريحي لها. *​ 



*· *
*تحسين الجهاز الدوري والتنفسي :** يُعتبر المشي الرياضي من الأنشطة الرياضية الهوائية التي تستخدم بها العضلات الكبيرة مثل عضلات الرجلين والظهر الحوض واليدين مما يتطلب من القلب دفع كميات كبيرة من الدم إلى هذه العضلات وبالعكس, لأداء عملها بإيقاعات منتظمة ومستمرة المطلوبة في رياضة المشي، وبذلك يكون له أثر في تقليل العبء الواقع علي القلب، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فان المشي يرفع من كفاءة القلب وعضلة القلب في أداء عملها بدقة وكفاءة. *​ 



*الفوائد النفسية للمشي *​ 


*للمشي الرياضي أيضاً فوائد نفسية مُتعلقة بالعقل والروح : *​ 


*1-*
*خفض الضغوط اليومية :** الأنشطة الرياضية وخاصة رياضة المشي تساعد في إثارة الجسم علي إفراز هرمون ( اندورفين ) الذي بشبة كيميائيا مادة ( المورفين ) الذي يجعل الإنسان أن يشعر بالراحة والسعادة، و المشي الرياضي يساعد الجسم على التخلص من الضغوط اليومية والتوتر والقلق والشعور بالسعادة والهدوء والراحة أثناء النوم ليلاً. *​ 


*2-*
*حل المشاكل اليومية :** الابتعاد أو الانشغال عن المشاكل والصعوبات, تعتبر أحسن الطرق النفسية لعلاجها بمزاولة المشي الرياضي. فيتخلص العقل من الصعوبات والحصول علي الراحة وبعض الحلول المناسبة للمشاكل الأكثر تـثيراً وتعقيداً. *​ 


*3-*
*مفهوم الذات :** عن طريق مزاولة الأنشطة الرياضية وخاصة المشي الرياضي يحصل الإنسان علي مفهوم الذات من الناحية الإيجابية حيت يشعر بالسعادة والسرور والنظرة المتفائلة عن شخصيته وذاته. *​ 



*وأخيراً ... *​

​*ومن خلال الفوائد الصحية واللياقة البدنية والنفسية لمزاولة المشي الرياضي، فإن ذلك بتطلب من الإنسان أن يسال نفسه لماذا لا أزاول رياضة المشي ؟؟!!*​ 





​ 
الله معكم​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل تعرف فوائد المشى الرياضي؟*

موضوع بجد مهم جداااااااااااااا

لان فعلا المشى فوايده كتير اوى

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يوليو 2008)

كاندي دايمااا منورانا بردودك واهتمامك

وانا نزلت الموضوع لاني بحسو مهم جداااا
عملت عليه رجيم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وخست عقبال العايزين


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل تعرف فوائد المشى الرياضي؟*

الموضوع حلو بجد يامورا ومنظم جدا



> عملت عليه رجيم
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وخست عقبال العايزين



هتخوفينى كدة ليه يامورا
انا مش عايزة اخس
بس بحب المشى بردة
على العموم الرياضة بتعمل على تنسيق الجسم 
وبجد ميرسى على مواضيعك الحلوة دى كلهاااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تعرف فوائد المشى الرياضي؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الموضوع حلو بجد يامورا ومنظم جدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...





حبيبتي اهلاا بيكي منورة بجد


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

جميل و بسيط , و مهم جدا .
شكرا جزيلا .
يثبت​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

اٍسمحي لي بأن أضيف نتائج دراسه ( جديده نسبيا ) قريبه للموضوع الأصلي , لكن فيها بعض الاٍضافات البسيطه (لاٍكتمال الفائده ):

1000 (GMT+04:00) - 14/07/08
*ثمانية أسباب لبدء رياضة المشي وفق ما أثبتته دراسات *​ 






ثنائي يمشي ويبدو مسترخياً
------------------------------​ 






*جورجيا، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- تشجع العديد من الدراسات الأمريكية على رياضة المشي لما لها من فوائد، كما أن الأطباء يرون فيها درءاً لمخاطر صحية عدة منها تقليص الإصابة بسرطان الثدي والمساعدة على نوم هنيئ وفق ما أثبتته أحدث الدراسات.*
وشددت الطبيبة ميشال لوك الاستشارية في جمعية سرطان الثدي المشرفة على برنامج ثلاثة أيام من المشي، والمتخصصة في طب الرياضة في سان دييغو بولاية كاليفورنيا، على أن ممارسة رياضة المشي ضرورية للجميع أكانوا رياضيين أم غير رياضيين، لافتة إلى أن "المنافع الصحية منها مهمة بشكل خاص للنساء."
وتقول إن هناك ثمانية أسباب لبدء ممارسة رياضة المشي وهي:
1- أهميتها للقلب: فقد أثبتت أحدث الدراسات في المركز الطبي لجامعة "ديوك" أن المشي السريع لثلاثين دقيقة كل يوم يخفض المُتلازمة الأيضية ****bolic Syndrom وهي عبارة عن خلل في أيض الجسم، ما يتسبب في تكون الشحوم داخل تجويف البطن، الأمر الذي يرفع مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض مثل السكري وأمراض القلب والذبحة.
يُذكر أن هناك 24 مليون أمريكية مصابة بالمتلازمة الأيضية.
وفي حال صعب على الفرد إيجاد نصف ساعة من المشي، تنصح دراسات أخرى ضرورة انخراط الفرد في بعض الأنشطة. كما بينت دراسات بريطانية أن عمليات التنقل الناشطة مثل ركوب الدراجة الهوائية للوصول إلى الوجهة المطلوبة متصلة بتخفيض مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب بنسبة 11 في المائة خاصة بين النساء.
2- المشي يخفض مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي: المشي لبعض الساعات في الأسبوع يخفض مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي وفق دراسة نشرت في مجلة الجمعية الطبية الأمريكية.
فالمشي يقلص مستوى الدهون وهو مصدر لهورمون الإستروجين. ووجدت الدراسة التي استندت إلى عينة مؤلفة من 74 ألف امرأة في مرحلة ما بعد انقطاع الطمث بين الأعوام 50 و79 أن اللواتي يتمتعن بأوزان طبيعية تنخفض لديهن مخاطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي بنسبة 30 في المائة، فيما النساء الزائدات الوزن فتصل هذه النسبة إلى 10 و20 في المائة.
3- المساعدة على النوم: كشفت دراسات أن المشي السريع عصراً يساعد المرء على نوم هنيء وفق جمعية النوم الوطنية.
ويقول باحثون إن المشي يحفز في إفراز هرمون "سيروتونين" الذي يحسّن المزاج ويساعد على الاسترخاء، كما أن ارتفاع حرارة الجسم جراء المشي قد يحفز الدماغ على تخفيض حرارة الجسم لاحقاً ما يساعد على النوم.
4- المشي لتقليص أوجاع الجسم: وينصح هنا بالمشي الاسترخائي وليس السريع حيث يمكن للفرد تحريك يديه والتوقف لبرهة دون أن يضع ثقل وضغط كبير على قدميه خلال العملية.
5- المشي يساعد على الشعور بالسعادة : إذ أنه قد يحرر المرء من الشعور بالاكتئاب والقلق والتعب.
ووجدت دراسة أشرفت عليها جامعة تكساس أن المشي لثلاثين دقيقة قد يجعل الفرد أفضل حالاً، فيما وجدت دراسة أخرى من جامعة تامبل أن المشي لتسعين دقيقة خمس مرات في الأسبوع يقوي من عزيمة الفرد. وفي الدراستين يبدو أن إفراز هرمون "إندورفين" هو السبب في تحسين المزاج.
6- المشي يساعد الفرد على البقاء لائقاً بدنياً ونحيفاً : فرياضة المشي ثلاثين دقيقة يومياً تساعد في حرق السعرات الحرارية.
7- المشي يبعد شبح الإصابة بمرض خرف الشيخوخة: فقد أثبتت عدة دراسات للمسنين أن المشي لفترة 45 دقيقة مرة في الأسبوع، يبعد خطر الإصابة بمرض ألزهايمر أو خرف الشيخوخة. لكن بغض النظر عن السن فإن رياضة المشي تساعد على شحذ الذاكرة والعقل. 
8- المشي يحمي العظام خاصة إذا مورس لثلاثين دقيقة ثلاث مرات فيالأسبوع : فعملية المشي التي تعوّل على تفاعل 95 في المائة من عضلات الجسم تقوم في الواقع بتحفيز العظام وتقويتها كي تتمكن من تحمل الضغط.


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل و بسيط , و مهم جدا .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> يثبت​






شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك 

ده اول موضوع يتثبت ليا 

ربنا معاك


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أغسطس 2008)

مورا المتألقة الاروبة موضوع حلو خالص ياقمر

مش جديد عليكي
ميرسي ياحبي وعايزين تانى من ده انا بحب اوى مواضيع الرياضة دى​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> مورا المتألقة الاروبة موضوع حلو خالص ياقمر​
> 
> مش جديد عليكي
> 
> ...


----------



## yerigagarin (7 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومهم جدا
شكرا لمجهودك​*


----------



## mina_007 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات رائعه*
*سلام اروح امشي شوي*​


----------



## totty (8 أغسطس 2008)

*كل دى فوائد للمشى ايه دا كله

دا انا مش هبطل مشى كل يوم

موضوع راائع بجد

ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## radwa (9 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مفيد فعلا 
شكرا لكي


----------



## مورا مارون (9 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومهم جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا لمجهودك*​


 


*نحنا في الخدمة دايما*

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 أغسطس 2008)

mina_007 قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومعلومات رائعه*
> 
> 
> *سلام اروح امشي شوي*​


 


*مينا اهلااا حبيبتي *

*وربنا معاكي*

*اتمشي شوية ودعيلي*

*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 أغسطس 2008)

totty قال:


> *كل دى فوائد للمشى ايه دا كله*​
> 
> *دا انا مش هبطل مشى كل يوم*​
> *موضوع راائع بجد*​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (9 أغسطس 2008)

radwa قال:


> موضوع مفيد فعلا
> شكرا لكي


 

*اهلاااا بيكي عايزين بقا نشوف موضوعاتك المهم*

*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل تعرف فوائد المشى الرياضي؟*

كل ديه فوائد للمشي فقط فعلا العقل السليم في الجسم السليم نشكر ربنا الواحد بيحب المشي جدا  اصل اسكندرية من احسم المدن في ممارسة رياضة المشي الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مورا مارون (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل تعرف فوائد المشى الرياضي؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> كل ديه فوائد للمشي فقط فعلا العقل السليم في الجسم السليم نشكر ربنا الواحد بيحب المشي جدا اصل اسكندرية من احسم المدن في ممارسة رياضة المشي الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمة


 

*اهلاااا بكل الاسكندرانية الكدعان*


*منورر يا باشا وعازين همتك بقا في المشي* 

ربنا معاك وميرسي ع ردك اللي زي  قمر​


----------



## dodi lover (12 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى اوىى يا عســـل 

               على المعلومات الجامدة أوىىى دىىى


يا رب تمتعينا كدة على طول بمعلوماتك الجامدة​


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## مورا مارون (22 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مفيييييييييد للغاية 
شكرا


----------



## emy (30 أغسطس 2008)

*انا بحب جدا اعمل الرياضه دى *
*مع انى مش محتاجه انى اخس *
*بس هى عمتا مفيده بكل المقاييس*
*مرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ginus in chemis قال:


> موضوع مفيييييييييد للغاية
> شكرا


----------



## مورا مارون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

emy قال:


> *انا بحب جدا اعمل الرياضه دى *
> 
> *مع انى مش محتاجه انى اخس *
> *بس هى عمتا مفيده بكل المقاييس*
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائع ه 

ميررررررسى يا مورا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يوليو 2009)

اهلاا بيك نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع كتييير حلووو
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## كوك (23 يوليو 2009)

_*شكرا جدا على المعلومه*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## sara A (25 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا مورا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مورا مارون (7 نوفمبر 2009)




----------

